
Time series with SiriDB - psps22
http://siridb.net/blog/time-series-with-siridb/
======
dozzie
I like the idea, especially that it's written in C (the core part, anyway) and
there's just a few dependencies to install. However, the part of README that
shows how to run it is completely unreadable for me, as it uses magic Docker
incantations that I can't separate from SiriDB's own command line options.

Also, a collection of time series is not a flat space, contrary to your data
model, where a time series only has a name. Usually there are multiple
dimensions, e.g. (location) x (server name) x (cpu number) for CPU usage
collected from servers from multiple server rooms. Note that it's not
hierarchical and the dimensions can differ between metrics (mount point for
disk space, device name for I/O operations, <nothing> for RAM usage, and so
on).

